

PHP functions in JavaScript - matthewphiong
http://phpjs.org/pages/home

======
oxtopus
"php.js is an open source project that brings high-level PHP functions to low-
level JavaScript platforms such as web browsers"

Wait, what?

~~~
arthurschreiber
Yeah, exactly what I was thinking.

